# 4-MMC (mephedrone) synthesis. Complete video tutorial.



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Dec 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


Download Video






4-MMC (mephedrone) synthesis. Complete video tutorial.



__ HEISENBERG
__ May 31, 2022
__ 8
__
4-methylephedrone
4-methylmethcathinone
4-mmc
cas 1189726-22-4
instruction
m-cat
mephedrone
mephedrone synthesis
video manual
video tutorial




https://bbgate.com/threads/4-mmc-mephedrone-synthesis-complete-video-tutorial.616/




​
This video represent a simple synthesis way of 4-MMC (mephedrone) in a small scale from 4'-methylpropiophenone. There is total synthesis video manual which explain everything and gives opportunity to make 4-MMC to every beginner of organic synthesis.

*Equipment and* *glassware**:


*

Round bottom flask;​
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
Reflux condenser;
Drip funnel;
pH indicator papers;​
Beakers;​
Vacuum source;​
Laboratory scale (0.01-200 g is suitable);​
Measuring cylinders 500 mL and 100 mL;
Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;
Glass rod and spatula;
Separatory funnel 1 L ;
Laboratory grade thermometer; 
Buchner flask and funnel; 
Vacuum source;
Filter paper;

*Reagents:*

4'-Methylpropiophenone (cas 5337-93-9) - 100g;
Benzene – 600ml;
Bromine (Br2) - 100g;
N-methylpyrrolidone - 300ml;
Methylamine free base 40% (aqueous solution) - 200 ml;
Hydrochloric Acid 35% - 55ml;
Acetone - 1000ml;

*Description of the 4-MMC (mephedrone) synthesis video:*
*From 0:00 to 0:48 *
It is said at the start of this video that laboratory and reagents temperature (except for those that need to be cooled) should be moderate, about 20-25ºC. 

Next, the preparation of the reactor to work is described:​_"2000ml Round bottom flask is placed on a magnetic stirrer and secured to a retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus. A magnetic stirrer work is checked. Reflux condenser is installed on the central flask neck and a gas outlet hose is fit to it. The hose is installed carefully, without kinks. The end of the hose is immersed into a canister with 15% aqueous sodium bicarbonate solution (to absorb odors)."_​
Then, the reagents loading is come :
_""4-Methylpropiophenone 100g and benzene 300ml are poured into the flask and stired. Bromine 100g and benzene 100ml are poured into the drip funnel. A thermometer is installed and bromine is dropped into a reaction mixture. A gentle heating is turned on and the temperature in the flask is increased to 35 ºC, then the heater is turned off."_​
*From 0:48 to 3:23 *
Bromination reaction. The bromination is started by a chemist after the all reagents loading. Bromine solution is added in small portions to benzene in the flask, so that the reaction mixture has time to discolour. After the bromine addition, the mixture is stirred on a magnetic stirrer for addition 30 minutes.​_"Bromine is added drop by drop to the mixture in four equal portions after the switching off the heater . Each further bromine portion is added after discoloring of previous one."
"The reaction mixture is stirred for additional 30 minutes after complete bromine addition"_​The 4-Methylpropiophenone bromination gives 2-bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone in benzene.​
*From 3:23 to 6:16 *
Reaction mixture is washed in separatory funnel and excess pressure is revealed through a tap. The funnel is twisted in a circular motion, for collecting the remaining water and draining it, the solution of 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone in benzene is left for the following synthesis.
_" Water 200 ml is added after 30 minutes."
"The mixture is poured into the separatory funnel. Layers are separated clearly. The bottom layer is disposed, the top layer is needed."
"The washing is repeated. Water 200 ml is poured and shaken well. Layers are separated clearly. The bottom layer is drained.
Do not forget to release the pressure by opening the tap."
"The funnel is rotated in a circular motion to collect all water in the bottom layer."_​
*From 6:17 to 9:02 *
Methylamination reaction. The solution of 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone in benzene is poured back into the flask, methylamine is poured. The reaction mixture is heated to 40 ºC. NMP is added in small portions, make sure theat a temperature is not exceeded 60 ºC. In case the temperature is exceeded 60ºC, the following addition have to be carried out when temperature is droped. After all NMP has been added, the reaction mixture is stirred for 15 minutes. A rich amber color of the reaction mixture can be observed during the methylamination process. This is a sign that the reaction is over.

2-Bromo-4-methylpropiophenone methylamination gives mephedrone free base (4-MMC).​_"The obtained 2-Bromo-4Methylpropiophenone in benzene is poured back into a clean flask and 40% methylamine 200ml (aqueous solution) is added."
"A reflux condenser, drip funnel and thermometer are installed onto the flask. The stirrer is turned on and flask is heated to 40 ºC."
"When the temperature is reached 40ºC, the heater is turned off and N-methylpyrrolidone 300 ml is added from the drip funnel, make sure that the temperature is not exceed 60 ºC. A short exothermic reaction takes place and the temperature can rise after addition of N-methylpyrrolidone."
"Reaction mixture is stirred for 15 minutes after all N-methylpyrrolidone is added."_​
*From 9:03 to 11:33*
Mephedrone free base washing. The free base is washed with sodium bicarbonate solution 200ml 5% and water 3 x 200ml . The mixture is shaken well, an excess gas pressure is released through a tap. Layers are separated clearly in the separatory funnel. The lower aqueous layer is drained into a waste, the upper organic layer with a free base is left for further work. A pinch of sodium chloride is added to solution for residual water removing from a turbidity. It is left for some time after well stirring to layer separating and a water residue is drained. The pure free mephedrone base is obtained. ​_"Then sodium bicarbonate solution 100ml 5% and benzene 200ml are added, stirred well, poured into a separatory funnel. Layers are separated clearly."
"The lower water layer is disposed off"
"Water 200 ml is poured to mephedrone free base in benzene (top layer), stirred well. Layers are separated clearly. The lower aqueous layer is disposed off."
"Mephedrone free base in benzene is washed with water three times."
"If mephedrone free base solution in the benzene looks cloudy after washing, some sodium chloride is added and stirred in a circular motions."
"The mixture is left to stand for a couple of minutes, the rest of the water with the sodium chloride is collected at the bottom layer. This water residue is disposed off. Pure mephedrone free base in benzene is remained in the funnel."_​
*From 11:34 to 12:38*
Acidification. Mephedrone free base is converted to hydrochloride salt in this part of the synthesis. Hydrochloric acid is added drop by drop to 4MMC free base with a constant stirring. The solution is become hot after acidification and precipitate is appeared. This precipitate is mephedrone hydrochloride. It is necessary to measure pH constantly during the acidification procedure. The acidification is stopped when pH 5-5.5 is reached. The beaker with mixture is covered with a film and put into a freezer for a few hours.​_"Mephedrone base in benzene is poured into a wide beaker, put it on a magnetic stirrer. A stirring bar is placed inside and stirring is started. A drip funnel is placed above the beaker and hydrochloric acid 55 ml is added at 1-2 drops per second rate."

"pH is measured every 10 seconds to reach 5-5.5 pH. Mephedrone hydrochloride is formed in the beaker and the temperature is rise during the acidification procedure. Mephedrone hydrochloride can be dissolved, this situation is normal. Crystalls are appeared during a cooling procedure."

"The stirrer is turned off when pH is 5-5.5, the beaker is covered with a cling film and put it in a freezer for 4 hours. The freezer temperature shouldn't be lower than -15 ºC."_​
*From 12:39*
Filtration and washing. 
The filtration apparatus is prepared: Buechner funnel with a paper filter is placed on a Buechner flask in the final part of the video. The filter is moistened with acetone for a better contact with a funnel surface. The mixture is stirred well so that the precipitate does not stick to a beaker and poured into the funnel. The mephedrone remainder is washed off with an additional portions of acetone and transferred to a Buechner funnel.

Then a vacuum pump is connected to Buechner flask via a hose. The powder is thickened slightly and cracks are appeared during the filtration process. A small amount of acetone is added to the Buechner funnel, switching off the vacuum at the same time, for the better washing and purity level. The product is washed with acetone until transparent flushes is started to drip from the funnel.

The powder is dried in Buechner funnel with a switched on vacuum until mephedrone hydrochloride powder is become crumbly after washing with acetone. The mephedrone is air dried in a dry room and weighed.​_"The resulting precipitate is filtered under vacuum and washed on the filter with acetone. 
The long edge of the funnel spout in the opposite direction from the side outlet of the flask is unfolded."
"The filter have to be moistened with acetone."
"The mephedrone powder residue in the beaker is washed off with portion of acetone."
"Hose from a vacuum pump."
"Magnet from a magnetic stirrer."
"Mephedrone is dried on the air. The theoretical yield of mephedrone hydrochloride is 144g from 100g of 4-methylpropiophenone, but considering losses, you get ~100g (maybe more)."_​


----------



## lolman172

thanks mate video was amazing. but i need to ask you that its really hard to find *4-methylpropiophenone this sht here. what can i do ? instead of this chic ?*


----------



## Jamroz

I got ready 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone. In what amount of benzen i need to disolve it for this reaction? Can i exchange nmp for another solvent? If yes can you give me some examples of scale


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Mar 28, 2022)

The reaction with NMP takes 15-20 minutes, it can be replaced by Dimethyl sulfoxide, Dimethylformamide or Sulfolane.
But NMP is the best choice.
For 1g of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone you take 3ml of benzene, if not completely dissolved you can add 1-2ml. The reaction takes much longer in benzene. If you don't heat the mixture, reacts for ~24 hours, depending on the amount of ketone.


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

hello, i have a question about the amination stage. Is bk4 better to dissolve in nmp and add methylamine as described in Synthesis of mephedrone in NMP (large scale) or to dissolve in toluene, for example, add methylamine and then only nmp as in the video?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Both work and both are good.


----------



## Jamroz

I try react 100g 2-bromo4methylpropiophenone with proportion 200ml methyloamine 40% and 300ml nmp.Finish yield was 40g mephedrone hcl but i add to much acid ph paper was light red ph under 5 but just a little bit.How much g schould i get from 100g 2bromo4propiophenone ? How much acid schould i use per 100g bromoketone ?i want to try 25kg scale ,schould it work in your opinion ?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Apr 4, 2022)

I understand correctly that you want to react 25 kg of 2bromo4propiophenone? That's quite a big volume, but it's realistic. Approximate consumption of hydrochloric acid is 300-400ml per 1 kg of 2bromo4propiophenone.


----------



## Jamroz

Can you tell me how much g of mephedrone should i get from 100g 2bromo4propiophenone if i do it correctly?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Apr 5, 2022)

C10H11BrO + CH5N → C11H15NO + HBr
As can be seen from the equation, one molecule of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone produces one molecule of mephedrone.
C10H11BrO : 227.0977 g/mol
C11H15NO : 177.2429 g/mol
227.0977/177.2429=1.28127953
The coefficient is 1.28127953
This means that from 100g of 2-bromo-4-propiophenone, you will get 78.0469818g of mephedrone base.

The mass of mephedrone hydrochloride will increase by 1.19 g/cm3 and the coefficient will be 1.27273446
C11H15NO+HCl=177.2429+1.19=178.4329
227.0977/178.4329=1.27273446

100g(C10H11BrO)/1.27273446=78.5709849g(C11H15NO)
The theoretical yield of the reaction of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone was 78.5709849g mephedrone hydrochloride. But it should be considered that it is difficult to achieve the theoretical yield, usually the loss is 20%.


----------



## delkibrother (Apr 5, 2022)

In the video the final result is a powder, is it possible to achieve a solid "rock"?
Per my understanding we can say that generally the final yield is around 70-80% of the 2-bromo-4-propiophenone used?

And also: if I already have 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone, then what will change in the video process?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

delkibrother said:


> In the video the final result is a powder, is it possible to achieve a solid "rock"?



delkibrotherThis is the next step after receiving the powder.


delkibrother said:


> Per my understanding we can say that generally the final yield is around 70-80% of the 2-bromo-4-propiophenone used?


Up to 78% is the theoretical yield, the actual yield is ~60% of the mass of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone .


delkibrother said:


> And also: if I already have 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone, then what will change in the video process?


2-Bromo-4-methylpropiophenone should be dissolved in benzene, methylamine should be added and NMP should be added little by little.


----------



## Jamroz

Canlyou tell me what can i use instead of benzen? Its difficult to get it in large scale.


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Jamroz said:


> Canlyou tell me what can i use instead of benzen? Its difficult to get it in large scale.



JamrozToluen , xylem ..I don't know about dcm but I also think so


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Jamroz said:


> Canlyou tell me what can i use instead of benzen? Its difficult to get it in large scale.



JamrozDichloromethane and ethyl acetate are also suitable. When using DCM, the free-base layer of mmc will be at the bottom, it is important not to mix it up.


----------



## btcboss2022

Hello,

I should replace NMP by DMF in the same amount?

Thanks.



Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> The reaction with NMP takes 15-20 minutes, it can be replaced by Dimethyl sulfoxide, Dimethylformamide or Sulfolane.
> But NMP is the best choice.
> For 1g of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone you take 3ml of benzene, if not completely dissolved you can add 1-2ml. The reaction takes much longer in benzene. If you don't heat the mixture, reacts for ~24 hours, depending on the amount of ketone



Marvin Popcorn Sutton


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

btcboss2022 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I should replace NMP by DMF in the same amount?
> 
> Thanks.



btcboss2022Yes
If you use the same amount, you're sure to succeed
You can experiment with the quantities


----------



## karamelosanto

Hi!
Can I replace NMP with DMSO (Dimethyl sulfoxide)?
If so, what amound I would need?

Also apart of benzene, toluene, xylene, DCM, ethyl acetato, what else can I use?
Thanks


----------



## btcboss2022

Hello I did it with DMF and Toluene.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Apr 27, 2022)

karamelosanto said:


> Hi!
> Can I replace NMP with DMSO (Dimethyl sulfoxide)?
> If so, what amound I would need?



karamelosantoStick to the same proportion as the NMP.
DMSO, DMF, NMP and Sulfolane are interchangeable solvents. They are used as a solvent, creating a medium for a fast reaction. The proportions can be changed, but then the volumes of the other solvents used must be adjusted as well.


karamelosanto said:


> Also apart of benzene, toluene, xylene, DCM, ethyl acetato, what else can I use?
> Thanks


It is better to use these solvents, they are tested and work very well. But it is possible to use other solvents, you need to check their properties as they will work with the available reagents.


----------



## BHBlueberry (Apr 27, 2022)

Awesome and fully professional 

I have only 1 little improvement to this work: Finally when you are washing your salt with acetone - I would do it differently. I would close the sink, pour acetone in and stir the mixture for minimum 5-10 minutes for acetone to dissolve the impurities. I know how it is going with amphetamine - the mixture needs time, especially when you overdose the acid. Your final product is basically clear but some pink residue is still visible  Great work, very elegant


----------



## Jacka

BRILLIANT!! Where can you find videos on the synthesis of MDMA and methylone?


----------



## WundaBearz41

What glassware does this probject need? Any lists around? Thanks!


----------



## Montecristo

WundaBearz41 said:


> What glassware does this probject need? Any lists around? Thanks!



WundaBearz412L [3 neck] flask , Condenser for reflux, 250ml Constant pressure cylinder separatory funnel, thermometer adapter. ( all in the same size joint or double check you are buying compatible joints ) + 1000ml bulb seperatory funnel + few wide beakers + buechner funnel with vacuum flask ( or buechner funnel with hose adapter and normal flask) .
Retort stands, heating plate/mantle with magnetic stirrer, vacuum pump, glass rods, ph strips, filter membranes.


----------



## WundaBearz41

thatfella said:


> 2L [3 neck] flask , Condenser for reflux, 250ml Constant pressure cylinder separatory funnel, thermometer adapter. ( all in the same size joint or double check you are buying compatible joints ) + 1000ml bulb seperatory funnel + few wide beakers + buechner funnel with vacuum flask ( or buechner funnel with hose adapter and normal flask) .
> Retort stands, heating plate/mantle with magnetic stirrer, vacuum pump, glass rods, ph strips, filter membranes.



thatfella Thanks so much!


----------



## Montecristo

WundaBearz41 said:


> Thanks so much!



WundaBearz41no worries! all the glass can be purchased quite cheap, you may as well also look at the extra parts needed for a distillation set up. For a simple distilation set up , you will just need a 90 degree elbow , another 90 degree elbow with a hose adapter and another flask , also get a fractional collum while ya at it.


----------



## Montecristo

thatfella said:


> no worries! all the glass can be purchased quite cheap, you may as well also look at the extra parts needed for a distillation set up. For a simple distilation set up , you will just need a 90 degree elbow , another 90 degree elbow with a hose adapter and another flask , also get a fractional collum while ya at it.



thatfellaitd be all under $300 excluding the heating plate/mantle.


----------



## Montecristo

dont forget clips and plugs etcs


----------



## ASheSChem

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> 2-Bromo-4-methylpropiophenone should be dissolved in benzene, methylamine should be added and NMP should be added little by little.



Marvin Popcorn Suttonhello;
how many 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone do we need to use for respecting the rest of this synthesis ?


----------



## papaji

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> ×<MEDIA>@http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion​
> This video demonstrates a simple way to make a small amount of mephedrone. Reagents were used in the synthesis:
> *4-methylpropiophenone - 100g
> Benzene – 600ml
> ...



Marvin Popcorn Sutton
htt


----------



## papaji

I've tried this recipe form liquid 4 methylpropiophenone and i succeded in both steps layer separation but crystals wasn't formed what to do next anyone is here to help asap. Last step


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

papaji said:


> I've tried this recipe form liquid 4 methylpropiophenone and i succeded in both steps layer separation but crystals wasn't formed what to do next anyone is here to help asap. Last step



papaji
Did you get to the free base of the mephedrone, acidified it, but there was no precipitate? 
I need more details. 
Did you use acetone in the acidification?
I'll PM you.


----------



## Bazooka90

I have found a supplier of 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone liquid but i dont know how to start from this point and how much liquid should i use to make 100g of 4mmc.I need some advices.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON (May 31, 2022)

Bazooka90 said:


> I have found a supplier of 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone liquid but i dont know how to start from this point and how much liquid should i use to make 100g of 4mmc.I need some advices.



Bazooka902-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone, a substance in the form of crystals. Ask the seller for what reason it is liquid? Perhaps he suggests 4-methylprophyophenone


----------



## Bazooka90

H



HIGGS BOSSON said:


> 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone a substance in the form of crystals. Ask the seller for what reason it is liquid? Perhaps he suggests 4-methylprophyophenone



HIGGS BOSSONHow abaout If i have 100g 2-bromo-4 methylprpiophenone powder,i must mix it with 300ml of benzene in order to start the synthesis from this point?to react how much time and heat is. Needed?


----------



## jessepinkman1234

*hi do you have any guide on how to synthesize 4-methylpropiophenone it would be very appreciated if you could help. Also, can i use dimethylamine instead of methylamine, if not do you know any method where I could convert the former into the latter. thank you for such a concise and informative video btw!*


----------



## HEISENBERG

jessepinkman1234 said:


> *hi do you have any guide on how to synthesize 4-methylpropiophenone it would be very appreciated if you could help. Also, can i use dimethylamine instead of methylamine, if not do you know any method where I could convert the former into the latter. thank you for such a concise and informative video btw!*



jessepinkman1234 Synthesis of 4-methylpropiophenone from toluene by Friedel-Crafts reaction (1kg+ scale) 
 Methylamine hydrochloride synthesis. Large scale.


----------



## papaji

I've tried this process and maded crystals but an acetone was crystals gets small and dissolved with acetone and without washed crystals have mouth burning taste ... Is there anyone here to suggest something what to do next ???


----------



## William Dampier

papaji said:


> I've tried this process and maded crystals but an acetone was crystals gets small and dissolved with acetone and without washed crystals have mouth burning taste ... Is there anyone here to suggest something what to do next ???



papajiNot qualitatively purified, or little time for the reaction. More details are needed.


----------



## papaji

William Dampier said:


> Not qualitatively purified, or little time for the reaction. More details are needed.



William DampierI've tried mephedrone synthesis from 4 methylpropiophenone according to video that is uploaded on site and done the process with nmp but in crystallization process hcl was added but crystals wasn't appeared after freezing crystals was appeared but the main problem that I'm facing currently is the aceton wash whenever i was those crystals with ice cold acetone the crystals are dissolved in acetone and after drying crystals again appeared but without acetone washing crystals have burning taste and foul smells of chemicals... Suggest me what to do next ?


----------



## William Dampier (Jun 20, 2022)

papaji said:


> I've tried mephedrone synthesis from 4 methylpropiophenone according to video that is uploaded on site and done the process with nmp but in crystallization process hcl was added but crystals wasn't appeared after freezing crystals was appeared but the main problem that I'm facing currently is the aceton wash whenever i was those crystals with ice cold acetone the crystals are dissolved in acetone and after drying crystals again appeared but without acetone washing crystals have burning taste and foul smells of chemicals... Suggest me what to do next ?



papajiMost likely bad quality acetone. There are few details, you have already written in private messages, we will continue there.


----------



## vig212

Same problem iam also facing. In fact the final product is bringing tears to eyes and is burning on tongue


----------



## diogenes (Jun 27, 2022)

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone, a substance in the form of crystals. Ask the seller for what reason it is liquid? Perhaps he suggests 4-methylprophyophenone



HIGGS BOSSONHi, can someone please share a reliable supplier of 2-bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone or 4-methylpropiophenone in Europe please? PM ime if no ads in the forum here is allowed. Any advice on which one is safer (less watched) to obtain would also be appreciated. I can`t wait to try the synthesis in the video, but need to get some starting material.


----------



## Bazooka90

Montecristo said:


> 2L [3 neck] flask , Condenser for reflux, 250ml Constant pressure cylinder separatory funnel, thermometer adapter. ( all in the same size joint or double check you are buying compatible joints ) + 1000ml bulb seperatory funnel + few wide beakers + buechner funnel with vacuum flask ( or buechner funnel with hose adapter and normal flask) .
> Retort stands, heating plate/mantle with magnetic stirrer, vacuum pump, glass rods, ph strips, filter membranes.



MontecristoFor the moment i can't find the 250ml Constant pressure cylinder separatory funnel. Do i have another option? Can someone gave an ideea?


----------



## G.Patton

Bazooka90 said:


> separatory funnel



Bazooka90


----------



## Bazooka90

G.Patton said:


>



G.PattonThanx mate, my mistake. I wanted to said
Constant Pressure Dropping Funnel. How can i improvize one?​


----------



## G.Patton

Bazooka90 said:


> Thanx mate, my mistake. I wanted to said
> Constant Pressure Dropping Funnel. How can i improvize one?​



Bazooka90You can attach Claisen adapter with usual drip funnel... Or drip drop by drop by eye dropper/Paster pipette from pharmacy.


----------



## WundaBearz41

"*Methylamine 40% (aqueous solution) - 200 ml"*

Can this be replaced with Methylamine HCI? I noticed this is a flakey powder has anyone tried this?


----------



## WundaBearz41

WundaBearz41 said:


> "*Methylamine 40% (aqueous solution) - 200 ml"*
> 
> Can this be replaced with Methylamine HCI? I noticed this is a flakey powder has anyone tried this?



WundaBearz41I found this, but no real solution at the end, I think the OP of this post got stuck as well:


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/methylamine-hcl-usage.1135/#post-3791


----------



## G.Patton

WundaBearz41 said:


> I found this, but no real solution at the end, I think the OP of this post got stuck as well:
> 
> 
> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/methylamine-hcl-usage.1135/#post-3791



WundaBearz41Look at here here .


----------



## Bazooka90

Strarting with 100g 2br4m I have followed the steps like in the video but instead of benzene i have used toluen and instead of nmp i have used dmf.
My yield was only 10 grams of powder, i need to mention that instead of 55 hydrochloric acid i used a few drops becous i not sure if i know how to measure the PH. Any suggestion where i do wrong?


----------



## G.Patton

Bazooka90 said:


> Any suggestion where i do wrong?



Bazooka90Hello. You already answered.


Bazooka90 said:


> i need to mention that instead of 55 hydrochloric acid i used a few drops


Most of your product is in free base form. I'll make a topic about pH, will link you as soon as post it.


----------



## Sitr1x (Jul 4, 2022)

Hey there, first time poster long time reader of the forums here and many other chemistry groups.

Firstly, much respect to the Experts here for helping out a community of aspiring chemists, you have given me faith and much more hope on my journey of learning, and once I have gained more knowledge with organic chemistry I hope to be able to give back in some way in the near future..

Anyway to the point of my post. I've recently been learning alot on the clear-net from Rhodium and erowid archives etc to expand my scope and understanding of common techniques used in chemistry in general and I do strongly believe I am slowly getting a good grasp on all the basics so to speak. However I guess you could say I've hit a brick wall and need some advice.

Initially my hope was to learn to produce Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P), then proceed to make Crystal Meth which I have used in the past. 
However, without the proper equipment at the moment (_Will soon be buying a distillation kit, proper glassware kit, Magnetic stirrer and Vaccum etc.._) I honestly lost faith and became too discouraged in making any decent attempt.
I found a good source for obtaining Nitro-ethane for one of the synth's I was considering seriously through eBay, as a liquid form of 'Nail Brush Saver' along with other regeants but I still was hesitant in my ability without the equipment at hand currently.

So in the Meantime after this initial downfall I've been trying to keep positive and just soaking in as much as I can about Organic Chemistry..

Anyway, I then happened to stumble across this site reading about it on other forums and found this amazing place where the content in much more fresh and the community seems alot more educated than others I've seen and then I found this specific thread in particular which caught my attention. I really love the way the video was put together and have now shifted my focus to producing 4-MMC for the end product of my first legit experiment.

I'll soon have all of the equipment necessary to give it a real go and was hoping if I could request a couple of things without asking too much at the same time.

I've found access to all the ingredients except for a couple of obvious ones as I believe they are quite tightly controlled generally as far as I'm aware.

The regeants I'm talking about are 4-methylpropiophenone and Methylamine Hydrochloride (40% Aqueous Solution).

I have read both of links I've attached below regarding production from scratch. However, I was wondering firstly with the Methylamine, is there a way to scale the whole recipe down while still using that exact same video method in the thread there. It would really help me by making my first attempts more affordable as a whole. Or is the a smaller scale method on here you could point me to that would also be great =)

Methylamine Hydrochloride-synthesis-large-scale

In regards to scale size the proposed method below I found for 4-methylpropiophenone is workable for me, however at this stage I was hoping an expert here could possibly (pretty please) do an in depth video, or point me in the right direction for a good method that is a little more 'amateur chemist' friendly lol?

Synthesis-of-4-methylpropiophenone-from-toluene-by-friedel-crafts-reaction-1kg-scale

Thanks for your time guys and girls, and I hope to keep you all updated on my journeys and trail runs in the near future. I'm very dedicated to learning as much as possible and any help is much appreciated. Please PM me if you feel more comfortable in discussing things that way.

Cheers,
Sitr1x.


----------



## Sitr1x

William Dampier said:


> Most likely bad quality acetone. There are few details, you have already written in private messages, we will continue there.



William DampierThis was my initial thought as well as I've read similar problems with other synth's on threads in the past.

So I assume that one would need to synthesize the acetone themselves or can you still get away with using acetone from the store? Or is there a specific purity I should look for when it comes to this kind of Chemistry I should follow? Thanks


----------



## Sitr1x

As I was too busy reading, I didn't realize that the Methylamine synthesis video which I downloaded in the background that I mentioned in my earlier post is actually done on a decent starting scale lol

So please disregard that part. Am just going to have to wait until I get my proper glassware and distillation kit it looks like.


----------



## ShiftingWaterfall

does somebody here know the difference in effects of racemic 4mmc compare to Enantiomer 4mmc? i want to know if its worth to make it


----------



## WundaBearz41

Sitr1x said:


> In regards to scale size the proposed method below I found for 4-methylpropiophenone is workable for me, however at this stage I was hoping an expert here could possibly (pretty please) do an in depth video, or point me in the right direction for a good method that is a little more 'amateur chemist' friendly lol?
> 
> Synthesis-of-4-methylpropiophenone-from-toluene-by-friedel-crafts-reaction-1kg-scale
> 
> ...



Sitr1xYes! Good request I'd love that too.


----------



## KWasd

Hi. If I dissolve 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone in NMP, heat the whole thing to 40 degrees C, and only then add methylamine 40% in water, do I have to add it in batches so as not to exceed the mentioned 60 degrees C, or can I add it all at once? Only after adding methylamine do I add cold water and benzene.


----------



## William Dampier

KWasd said:


> Hi. If I dissolve 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone in NMP, heat the whole thing to 40 degrees C, and only then add methylamine 40% in water, do I have to add it in batches so as not to exceed the mentioned 60 degrees C, or can I add it all at once? Only after adding methylamine do I add cold water and benzene.



KWasdYou can add all methylamine at once, and do not worry much about the high temperature.


----------



## KWasd

William Dampier said:


> You can add all methylamine at once, and do not worry much about the high temperature.



William DampierThank you for your reply. I just noticed that when adding methylamine 40% in water to a solution of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone in NMP (heated to 40 degrees C), the temperature jumped sharply to 60 several degrees. Hence my concern.

In the end, the product came out blue anyway, impossible to rinse with acetone, but this was due to the fact that the acetone was not ice-cold (I didn't have dry ice to cool it) and was room temperature. Hence, probably a mass of impurities and degradation / conversion to dimmer. 

Nevertheless, thanks again


----------



## papaji (Jul 14, 2022)

Done with good quantity of mephedrone anyone is here to help ???
This product has burning sensation in eyes and also have burning taste in mouth anyone's here to help me to get out this rid


----------



## G.Patton

papaji said:


> Done with good quantity of mephedrone anyone is here to help ???
> This product has burning sensation in eyes and also have burning taste in mouth anyone's here to help me to get out this rid



papajiDid you do purification procedures?


----------



## papaji

Yes i did purification procedures one is from ethyl acetate which removes almost 60% impurities after that i used syringe wash of product from isopropanol but still that product have some impurities so i recrystallization from isopropanol but this product still has burning taste in mouth and whenever it's snorted by nose it burns in nose and eyes got tears i can't use acetone because of i dont have a freezer which can give temprature to-15°c so my product almost dissolves in dry acetone do you have any further solution regarding to it please suggest me brother ????


----------



## papaji

vig212 said:


> Same problem iam also facing. In fact the final product is bringing tears to eyes and is burning on tongue



vig212Did you get rid out of this problem if yes then how ???


----------



## Venom2021

why the filmmaker says that the efficiency of 4mmc powder is 100g + with 2b4m ?? who's lying ??


----------



## G.Patton

Venom2021 said:


> why the filmmaker says that the efficiency of 4mmc powder is 100g + with 2b4m ?? who's lying ??



Venom2021Hello. Can you reformulate your question clearly please?


----------



## Venom2021

with 100g 2b4m the filmmaker receives 100g +/- 4mmc not real yield 60g / 80g this is more real output 4mmc


----------



## G.Patton

Venom2021 said:


> with 100g 2b4m the filmmaker receives 100g +/- 4mmc not real yield 60g / 80g this is more real output 4mmc



Venom2021You are wrong. 100g Yield of 4-MMC*HCl is ~69% from 100g 4-methylpropiophenone. It's quite good.


Venom2021 said:


> 2b4m


Probably, you meaned 2-bromo-4'-methylpropiophenone. You have to see *this topic*. Video will be shared there soon.


----------



## Nnn

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> The reaction with NMP takes 15-20 minutes, it can be replaced by Dimethyl sulfoxide, Dimethylformamide or Sulfolane.
> But NMP is the best choice.
> For 1g of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone you take 3ml of benzene, if not completely dissolved you can add 1-2ml. The reaction takes much longer in benzene. If you don't heat the mixture, reacts for ~24 hours, depending on the amount of ketone.



Marvin Popcorn SuttonIf we hav taken 2b4m how much time taken dissolves in NMP and heating degree also.


----------



## tony rider

Where to buy *N-methylpyrrolidone? 
I searched for vendors on the forum but found none. Tnx*


----------



## Venom2021

*if you want to make a very good 4mmc, bk4dcm and methylamine for amination are enough Benzene is carcinogenic and also not necessary for synthesis. guys have nice syntheses but too much fun in them and you won't get high scores*


----------



## Venom2021

Cristal what I'm get ♡


----------



## rafael1985

papaji said:


> Done with good quantity of mephedrone anyone is here to help ???
> This product has burning sensation in eyes and also have burning taste in mouth anyone's here to help me to get out this rid



papajiMaybe You put to much HCL or all ketone was not react


----------



## Venom2021

You put more hcl to pH 4or 3 is no problem you must get powder 4mmc


----------



## rafael1985

Ad 



Venom2021 said:


> You put more hcl to pH 4or 3 is no problem you must get powder 4mmc



Venom2021And 5 złoty must be


----------



## diogenes

Venom2021 said:


> *if you want to make a very good 4mmc, bk4dcm and methylamine for amination are enough Benzene is carcinogenic and also not necessary for synthesis. guys have nice syntheses but too much fun in them and you won't get high scores*



Venom2021What do you mean by high scores? High yield? Do you know a good source for BK4dcm? thanks


----------



## Venom2021

Yes my good friend made a lot legal bk4
I'm say form 100g bk4 you get 60g to 75g 4mmc cristal


----------



## dedhy

What can be used instead of Hydrochloric Acid 35%? Can't get more than 10%, if I'm lucky.
Also, is it possible to increase concentration of methylamine aq sol from 38% to 40%? Is 2% critical for this synthesis?


----------



## Bazooka90

Nnn said:


> If we hav taken 2b4m how much time taken dissolves in NMP and heating degree also.



NnnHow about toluen,i put 300ml per 100g of 2b4m and my final yield was 10g of 4mmc.How much time i must let 2b4m in toluen to react and how much temperature?


----------



## rafael1985

I hear with NMP it is 15 min stirring and reaction come


----------



## Bazooka90 (Sep 3, 2022)

rafael1985 said:


> I hear with NMP it is 15 min stirring and reaction come



rafael1985instead of nmp i use dmf so how much time for reaction to come?


----------



## rafael1985

You must have two layers reaction is finish


----------



## rafael1985

This I dont know why you dont do method with DCM or toluen with methylamine


----------



## rafael1985

What yield you have with 3 cmc


----------



## Bazooka90

First i put 400 toluene,100



rafael1985 said:


> This I dont know why you dont do method with DCM or toluen wi



rafael1985


rafael1985 said:


> This I dont know why you dont do method with DCM or toluen with methylamine


Hi,i did it like this
100 2br4m,500 toluene and 200 methylamine 40% stiring until it reaches 40 degrese after i add slowly 300dmf and stir again about 1hour .
For acidification i use55ml hcl 33%.
I don't know what i do wrong becouse my yield is around 15g after purification and crystalizati


----------



## Bazooka90

rafael1985 said:


> What yield you have with 3 cmc



rafael19853cmc yield is about 30grams but is very brownish


----------



## VenomRCLab

Temp toulen is 60°c no 40°c


----------



## rafael1985

A



Bazooka90 said:


> 3cmc yield is about 30grams but is very brownish



Bazooka90Did You clean this with acetone?


----------



## VenomRCLab

very low yield should be 70g to 80g 4mmc of pure crystal. With 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenone


----------



## KWasd

I have a question from a different point of view. Suppose you have a completely airtight room, where fresh air is forced in on one side and a high-powered fan pulls it out of the centre of the room on the other. 

How do you deal with the filtration of the odour in the air? Do you use any purifiers, if so, what kind and with what kind of cartridge, or is it enough to give a high-capacity carbon filter with activated carbon on the exhaust as is used in cannabis cultivation. If such a filter would do the job, which activated carbon is best, CTC or ordinary carbon? 

How is the air and odours filtered in the laboratories? Regards


----------



## Bazooka90

rafael1985 said:


> A
> 
> Did You clean this with acetone



rafael1985

yes,i clean it several times


VenomRCLab said:


> Temp toulen is 60°c no 40°c


----------



## Bazooka90

VenomRCLab said:


> Temp toulen is 60°c no 40°c



VenomRCLabI didn't know that ,this is a good tip for me.so i must reach 60° not 40°.i must stay in 60°-80° range?


----------



## rafael1985

Bazooka90 said:


> I didn't know that ,this is a good tip for me.so i must reach 60° not 40°.i must stay in 60°-80° range?



Bazooka90You have good ketone to make this.When You see two layers reaction is finish.You give 33-37% HCL or mix with water?


----------



## Nnn

Bazooka90 said:


> 3cmc yield is about 30grams but is very brownish



Bazooka90How much 2bromo 3 chloropropiophenone you will taken ,
And which solvent is used ,


----------



## Bazooka90

Nnn said:


> How much 2bromo 3 chloropropiophenone you will taken ,
> And which solvent is used ,



NnnI use toluen mixed with 100 2br3cl and 200 methylamine 40% after reaching 40°(i am not sure is the right temperature)i put 300dmf drop by drop


----------



## Bazooka90

rafael1985 said:


> You have good ketone to make this.When You see two layers reaction is finish.You give 33-37% HCL or mix with water?



rafael1985i mix with water 3 times and after i put hcl 33%


----------



## Bazooka90

Can anybody tell the temperature for reaction in dmf?


----------



## Nnn

Bazooka90 said:


> First i put 400 toluene,100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bazooka90


Bazooka90 said:


> Can anybody tell the temperature for reaction in dmf?
> 
> 
> Bazooka90 said:
> ...


How much time will taken 
You have to dissolve 2bromo 4methylpropiophenone in toulene


----------



## Nnn

Bazooka90 said:


> I use toluen mixed with 100 2br3cl and 200 methylamine 40% after reaching 40°(i am not sure is the right temperature)i put 300dmf drop by drop



Bazooka90I think better is 
Yu hav to replace toulene by NMP
AND 
use benzene as extractor


----------



## Bazooka90

Nnn said:


> I think better is
> Yu hav to replace toulene by NMP
> AND
> use benzene as extractor



Nnnreplace dmf with benzen?


----------



## hazel (Sep 19, 2022)

Im can use 31% acid Hcl ?


----------



## fuckypu

I can use table salt to get rid of the water in freebase mephedrone??


----------



## G.Patton

fuckypu said:


> I can use table salt to get rid of the water in freebase mephedrone??



fuckypuno


----------



## fuckypu

Why no if table salt is NaCI ?


----------



## G.Patton

fuckypu said:


> Why no if table salt is NaCI ?



fuckypuBecause it doesn't work - you asked, I answered. MgSO4, Na2SO4, K2SO4 anhydrous are option. NaCl Will not absorb water from extract of amph free base.


----------



## fuckypu

Bro look good on the video they use NaCI= Sodium bicarbonate
the teacher adds the last step of washing the oil Sodium bicarbonate and extracts the remaining water from the oil, who is wrong, you or the teacher?


----------



## G.Patton

fuckypu said:


> Sodium bicarbonate



fuckypuNaHCO3 is sodium bicarbonate


fuckypu said:


> last step of washing the oil Sodium bicarbonate


It was added in order to get rid of remains of bromine (Br2). Not for drying.


----------



## fuckypu

Sodium bicarbonate, sweat. baking soda, E500b, NaHCO 3 - an inorganic chemical compound from the group of bicarbonates, hydrogen salt of carbonic acid and sodium. Wikipedia


----------



## fuckypu

_The mixture is left to stand for a couple of minutes, the rest of the water with the sodium chloride is collected at the bottom layer. This water residue is disposed off. Pure mephedrone free base in benzene is remained in th
sodium chloride what it is
Sodium chloride, NaCl - an inorganic chemical compound from the chloride group, salt of hydrochloric acid and sodium. It is the basic ingredient of table salt, evaporated salt and road salt._


----------



## aaronstevens

How much 2 bromo 4 methylpropiophenone was produced from the 100G of 4 methylpropiophenone in the video


----------



## aaronstevens

If U already have 2B4M and I am skipping the bromination steps, but I want to have the exact same amount of the other reagents. How much 2 bromo 4 methylpropiophenone will I need


----------



## G.Patton

fuckypu said:


> _The mixture is left to stand for a couple of minutes, the rest of the water with the sodium chloride is collected at the bottom layer. This water residue is disposed off. Pure mephedrone free base in benzene is remained in th
> sodium chloride what it is
> Sodium chloride, NaCl - an inorganic chemical compound from the chloride group, salt of hydrochloric acid and sodium. It is the basic ingredient of table salt, evaporated salt and road salt._



fuckypuIt is need to change density of water in order to easy separate layers. Addition NaCl is common technique. Do you understand now?



aaronstevens said:


> If U already have 2B4M and I am skipping the bromination steps, but I want to have the exact same amount of the other reagents. How much 2 bromo 4 methylpropiophenone will I need





http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/mephedrone-synthesis-4-mmc-in-nmp-solvent-large-scale.231/


----------



## Studenttt

Hello, I only have the methylamine hcl, how can I make a 40% solution. Can i just mix 40 gram white 100ml water


----------



## CristalKing

You can add your methylamine HCL to 2-bromo ...in any solvent and add slowly correct amount NaOH in Water 1:5, then Methylamine HCL will turn in methylamine gas or in Water ....


----------



## wannabeechemist (Oct 3, 2022)

Can conc. HCl be used for alpha halogenation?


Acid will tautomerize ketone to enol, peroxide will oxidize HCl to elemental Cl2 which is just as good leaving group for N-methylation step. Am I missing something?


----------



## G.Patton

wannabeechemist said:


> Can conc. HCl be used for alpha halogenation?
> 
> 
> Acid will tautomerize ketone to enol, peroxide will oxidize HCl to elemental Cl2 which is just as good leaving group for N-methylation step. Am I missing something?



wannabeechemistIt is better to use elemental Cl2 in gas. I'm almost sure that the yield will be much better.


----------



## wannabeechemist

Do you have an idea what the yield would be with HCl/ peroxide(have 50%) method? Am trying to avoid cancerous /poisonous chemicals.


----------



## G.Patton

wannabeechemist said:


> Do you have an idea what the yield would be with HCl/ peroxide(have 50%) method?



wannabeechemistI have no Idea. I'm not sure that the reaction will work as you told because h2o2 will oxidize everything and you can get alcohol instead of ketone or something worse like black sticky oil.


----------



## wannabeechemist

Did anyone check the final purity of the crystals by GC-MS? Any idea what range might be as crystals won't really grow if there are impuritues present?


----------



## Sopranos

What is the cost of this production - the precursors and stuff - for like 1kg of Mephedrone?


----------



## Chenzen (Oct 5, 2022)

If you have good synthesis cost 1kg 4mmc crystal can be 300€


----------



## G.Patton

wannabeechemist said:


> Did anyone check the final purity of the crystals by GC-MS? Any idea what range might be as crystals won't really grow if there are impuritues present?



wannabeechemistYes, I did it personally. Usually, there are not a lot of side-products. The synthesis is very easy and it is hard to spoil a final product of 4-MMC. Also, crystallization will purify it properly to make a large crystals.


----------



## WundaBearz41

CristalKing said:


> You can add your methylamine HCL to 2-bromo ...in any solvent and add slowly correct amount NaOH in Water 1:5, then Methylamine HCL will turn in methylamine gas or in Water ....



CristalKingSo add the methylamine HCL to the 2-bromo mix. Then add in: 1:5 ratio of NaOH in water. For this synth 200 ml is needed of Methylamine Aqueous solution, would this ratio work?

Pour in:
75ml water add 67 gr Methylamine mixed
Slowly pour in afterwards:
20gr of NaOH to 100ml water mixed, Slowly pour in


----------



## Chemix-Express

When adding NMP, keep an eye on the temperature not to exceed 55 or 60 degrees? (Which option chemically speaking is more suitable giving a cleaner product / higher yield?)

Any examples of what you can replace Benzene with? Toulene? DCM?


----------



## Chemix-Express

Using 200g BK4 after reaching 40 degrees C, adding m40 in such a way as not to exceed 60 degrees C takes about 25 minutes.

When adding m40, should the mixture be cooled to add the entire portion fairly quickly?


----------



## G.Patton

Chemix-Express said:


> When adding m40, should the mixture be cooled to add the entire portion fairly quickly?



Chemix-ExpressYou have to add methylamine solution in portions in order to keep temperature below 55-60 *C.


----------



## Czeczeczecze

Hi if I want to make 3 cmc instead of 4mmc with this synthesis which reactants i must to change? Can i use this synthesis with x2 scale?


----------



## G.Patton (Dec 9, 2022)

Czeczeczecze said:


> Hi if I want to make 3 cmc instead of 4mmc with this synthesis which reactants i must to change? Can i use this synthesis with x2 scale?



CzeczeczeczeHello, 4'-methylpropiophenone to 3'-chloropropiophenone and yes, correct.


----------



## WhalterWhite

G.Patton said:


> Hello, 4'-methylpropiophenone to 3'-methylpropiophenone and yes, correct.



G.Patton3cmc is not methylopropiphenone...This is 3mmc.
3cmc- 2b3chloro


----------



## G.Patton

WhalterWhite said:


> 3cmc is not methylopropiphenone...This is 3mmc.
> 3cmc- 2b3chloro



WhalterWhiteYou are right, from 3'-chloropropiophenone


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

Bazooka90 said:


> First i put 400 toluene,100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bazooka90hello friends, do you feel burning on your tongue by using toluene as a final product and feel glassy, sore eyes or not friends.


----------



## danim18

Marvin Popcorn Sutton said:


> organic synthesis



Marvin Popcorn Suttonguys what does it mean organic synthesis ?


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

G.Patton said:


> Yes, I did it personally. Usually, there are not a lot of side-products. The synthesis is very easy and it is hard to spoil a final product of 4-MMC. Also, crystallization will purify it properly to make a large crystals.



G.PattonSir, I want to ask, can mephedrone be made in sulfate version, and can mephedrone sulfate be as stable as mef hcl.


----------



## G.Patton

Mr.Blanks00 said:


> Sir, I want to ask, can mephedrone be made in sulfate version, and can mephedrone sulfate be as stable as mef hcl.



Mr.Blanks00It is extremely hygroscopic and hard to crystallize. Forget about this idea.


----------



## G.Patton

danim18 said:


> guys what does it mean organic synthesis ?



danim18








Let Me Google That


For all those people that find it more convenient to bother you with their question than to google it for themselves.




letmegooglethat.com


----------



## tajira

[question]
I already done barely - successful synthesis.
basic info:
I started from 50g of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenon (so I should get minimum around 25 gram of final 4MMC product)
everything came slight to step when final product starts form
My problem is:
after acidification (ph is goods should be) I let freebase to cool in freezer, after more than 10hours my yield was around 12g of bone-dry product,
but in this was still a lot of product so I add acetone to it and let it cool again then I got extra 5 more grams of it.

Can anybody tell me what's problem?
my conception is 
"there is too less solvent at the and and Mephedrone have too small space to form" but I dont know is it true or not.
can anybody help me found a solution?
Best regards and thanks.


----------



## G.Patton

tajira said:


> [question]
> I already done barely - successful synthesis.
> basic info:
> I started from 50g of 2-bromo-4-methylpropiophenon (so I should get minimum around 25 gram of final 4MMC product)
> ...



tajira


> "there is too less solvent at the and and Mephedrone have too small space to form" but I dont know is it true or not.


It isn't correct. You can evaporate filtrate after first crystallization to 1/2 and freeze it. Then you'll get less pure mephedrone, which can be recrystallized.


----------



## hustla

it's the opposite, you should evaporate the solvent, not add more

adding more solvent will make more space for your product to be dissolved in, evaporating the solvent makes "less space"


----------



## StarWars

hustla said:


> it's the opposite, you should evaporate the solvent, not add more
> 
> adding more solvent will make more space for your product to be dissolved in, evaporating the solvent makes "less space"



hustlaBro dont say bulshit


----------



## G.Patton

StarWars said:


> Bro dont say bulshit



StarWarsActually he is right. The less substance concentration, the harder crystallization and more losses. More substance be dissolved in solvent.


----------



## StarWars (Yesterday at 8:55 AM)

U lost max 20% product if is dirty when u lost some % your product is much more pure.


----------



## malignoalfa

Greetings.
Despite reading a lot, I still have doubts.
Can i dissolve methylamine hcl in a NaOH solution?
Would I get aqueous methylamine + NaCl?
Is the use of aqueous methylamine with NaCl possible in this mephedrone synthesis? If not possible, how to wash off the NaCl?
Could someone good in stoichiometry calculate the amount of grams of methylamine hcl and aqueous NaOH solution to obtain 40% aqueous methylamine??
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## G.Patton

malignoalfa said:


> Greetings.
> Despite reading a lot, I still have doubts.
> Can i dissolve methylamine hcl in a NaOH solution?
> Would I get aqueous methylamine + NaCl?
> ...



malignoalfaWhy do you ask same questions here and in private message? It looks like flood...


----------



## malignoalfa

CH3NH2·HCl (67.52g) + NaOH (40g) → CH3NH2 (31.06g) + NaCl (58.44g) + H2O (18.01g)


200ml of 40% aqueous methylamine => 80g CH3NH2 dissolved in 200g H2O



If I use (174g of methylamine hcl + 67% aqueous NAOH solution)

CH3NH2.HCL 174g
NAOH 103g + H20 154g

I obtain (200ml of 40% aqueous methylamine):

CH3NH2 80g
NACL 150g
H20 200g

Would it be possible?


----------

